# Gothic 2 DNdR: Klaue Beliars



## Tronox1200 (13. März 2005)

Hi Leudz,

bis wie viel Schaden kann man die Klaue Beliars trainieren?

Sollte ich mit der Klaue arbeiten oder die normalen Waffen nehmen, als Drachenjäger.


----------



## ork1234 (13. März 2005)

Tronox1200 am 13.03.2005 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz,
> 
> bis wie viel Schaden kann man die Klaue Beliars trainieren?
> 
> Sollte ich mit der Klaue arbeiten oder die normalen Waffen nehmen, als Drachenjäger.




Also ich finde die Klaue echt klasse, wenn man sie oft gegug aufwertet. Ausserdem ist dieser Blitz toll!


----------



## Firen04 (13. März 2005)

Tronox1200 am 13.03.2005 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz,
> 
> bis wie viel Schaden kann man die Klaue Beliars trainieren?
> 
> Sollte ich mit der Klaue arbeiten oder die normalen Waffen nehmen, als Drachenjäger.



Die Klaue Beliars ist nicht schlecht wegen der stätig steigenden Blitzeinschlagschance nur ist sie am Schluss wertlos, da den Endgegner damit nicht besiegen kannst und dir somit eine andere Waffe holen musst. Allem in allem ist die Klaue Beliers ne gute Waffe aber du solltest dir genau überlegen ob du sie benutzt oder nicht denn immerhin nimmt sie dir bei jedem  mal Aufladen (Trainieren)  Lebenspunkte weg.

MG 
Fireno4


----------



## pro-tester (14. März 2005)

Tronox1200 am 13.03.2005 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz,
> 
> bis wie viel Schaden kann man die Klaue Beliars trainieren?
> 
> Sollte ich mit der Klaue arbeiten oder die normalen Waffen nehmen, als Drachenjäger.




Ich habe die Klaue Beliars vernichten lassen(bei Saturas) gab massig Erfahrungspunkte.
Und es macht doch mehr Spaß mit den Normalen Waffen zu spielen da man sich diese erst erarbeiten muss(Stärke). 

gruß Pro- tester


----------



## Gajeza (14. März 2005)

Servus an alle beteiligten
ich wollte mal kurz ne frage einwärfen:
wann bekommt man die klaue ungefähr im spiel, ich bin jetzt da wo man quahodron erwecken muss.

danke


----------



## BunGEe (14. März 2005)

Tronox1200 am 13.03.2005 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leudz,
> 
> bis wie viel Schaden kann man die Klaue Beliars trainieren?
> 
> Sollte ich mit der Klaue arbeiten oder die normalen Waffen nehmen, als Drachenjäger.


Wenn Bono noch hier wäre, dann könnte er dir die Frage sicherlich beantworten. *g* Aber ich frage mal das google-orakel.


> Je nach Level des Helden zum Zeitpunkt des Beten erlangt die Klaue Beliars eine von 20 Stufen: beträgt das Level des Spielers beim Beten 1-10, so erlangt das Schwert Stufe 1; für je 2 weitere Level wird die Klaue ein Level besser. Die Stufe der Klaue verändert sich ausschließlich beim Beten, wobei 5 Lebenspunkte pro Stufe dauerhaft abgezogen werden.
> Extraschaden: neben dem gewöhnlichen Schaden richtet die Klaue Beliars zufallsbedingt Extraschaden an. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ergibt sich aus der Stufe des Schwertes: 12% bei Stufe 1 + 2% für jede weitere Stufe.


Quelle: http://www.mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/


----------



## BunGEe (14. März 2005)

Gajeza am 14.03.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus an alle beteiligten
> ich wollte mal kurz ne frage einwärfen:
> wann bekommt man die klaue ungefähr im spiel, ich bin jetzt da wo man quahodron erwecken muss.
> 
> danke


Die bekam man IMO, wenn man die Addonwelt durchgespielt hat, müsste bei dir also nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Tronox1200 (14. März 2005)

Ich wollte das nur wissen, wei ich mich dann besser auf Ein- und Zweihandkampf spezialisieren kann.
Also, worauf soll ich mich spezialiesiren


----------



## ork1234 (14. März 2005)

Tronox1200 am 14.03.2005 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte das nur wissen, wei ich mich dann besser auf Ein- und Zweihandkampf spezialisieren kann.
> Also, worauf soll ich mich spezialiesiren




Ich glaube die Waffe kann man mit einer und zwei Händen führen.


----------



## Xychopath (14. März 2005)

pro-tester am 14.03.2005 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Klaue Beliars vernichten lassen(bei Saturas) gab massig Erfahrungspunkte.



toll... 2000EP


----------



## ork1234 (14. März 2005)

Xychopath am 14.03.2005 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> pro-tester am 14.03.2005 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW


----------



## BunGEe (14. März 2005)

Tronox1200 am 14.03.2005 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte das nur wissen, wei ich mich dann besser auf Ein- und Zweihandkampf spezialisieren kann.
> Also, worauf soll ich mich spezialiesiren


Die Waffe wird automatisch zur Einhand- bzw. Zweihandwaffe, je nachdem worauf die dich am stärksten spezialisiert hast.


----------

